# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Αυτοματισμοί >  >  Προβλήματα με Γκαραζόπορτα

## haris_216

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Στο γκαράζ έχουμε μια μεταλλική γκαραζόπορτα ρολό. Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι ιδιαίτερα ευχαριστημένος αφού έχει παρουσιάσει αρκετά θεματάκια (σε βάθος χρόνου βέβαια αλλά με σχετικά μικρή χρήση, κατά τη γνώμη μου). 
Χθες η πόρτα "αρνήθηκε" να κλείσει παρ' όλες τις προσπάθειες. Αναγκαστήκαμε λοιπόν να αποσυμπλέξουμε το μοτέρ και να την κλείσουμε χειροκίνητα. Αμέσως πήγε το μυαλό μας στο μοτέρ αφού πριν 4-5 μήνες μας προειδοποίησε ο τεχνικός ότι θα πρέπει να ετοιμαζόμαστε για αλλαγή μοτέρ πράγμα μάλλον οδυνηρό αφου είχαν αναφερθεί νούμερα 400-500 ευρώ.
Πήγα λοιπόν σήμερα κάτω και "έπαιξα" λιγάκι. Η πόρτα ανεβαίνει κανονικά αλλά αρνείται να κατέβει. Ανοίγοντας το κουτί ελέγχου είδα την πλακέτα αυτή
board a.jpg
Πατώντας λοιπόν το κουμπί στο τηλεκοντρόλ (είναι ένα το οποίο πατάς και ανάλογα ανεβαίνει ή κατεβαίνει) το αριστερό ρελέ ενεργοποιείται  και ανεβαίνει. Αν το ξαναπατήσεις ενώ το ρολό είναι πάνω, ενεργοποείται πάλι το ίδιο ρελέ και βέβαια δεν κάνει τίποτα.
Δίνοντας ρεύμα απευθείας στις εξόδους της πλακέτας το ρολό ανεβαίνει/κατεβαίνει κανονικά. Άρα η απλή λογική και οι ελάχιστες γνώσεις μου "δείχνουν" προς την μεριά της πλακέτας. Επειδή όμως δεν εχω ξανασχοληθεί με κάτι ανάλογο δεν ξέρω ποια είναι τα ενδεδειγμένα τεστ που θα έπρεπε να κάνω.
Αυτό το 3πλο ρελέ τί λειτουργία έχει; Πάνω; Κάτω; Τί άλλο; Η όποια βοήθεια είναι ευπρόσδεκτη.

Και μια ακόμα ερώτηση. Η γείωση που έρχεται από την παροχή συνεχίζει με μια κλέμα και πάει προς το μοτέρ χωρίς να μπαίνει καθόλου στην πλακέτα αν και υπάρχει σχετική σύνδεση (πρώτη κάτω αριστερά). Θα έπρεπε κανονικά να περάσει και από εκεί; Η απουσία της τί θέμα θα μπορούσε να δημιουργήσει;

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... Η πόρτα ανεβαίνει κανονικά αλλά αρνείται να κατέβει...
> Δίνοντας ρεύμα απευθείας στις εξόδους της πλακέτας το ρολό ανεβαίνει/κατεβαίνει κανονικά...



Κοίτα τις οδηγίες χρήσης κάποιας παρόμοιας πλακέτας: http://www.acsys1.gr/products/autote.../s-5060t/index
Συνήθως, το ένα ρελέ συνδέει την φάση (σαν γενικός διακόπτης) και το δεύτερο ρελέ αντιστρέφει την κίνηση με τροφοδότηση του μοτέρ στο "common" και "close" αντί των "common" και "open". Αν υποθέσουμε ότι δεν τίθεται θέμα οδήγησης των ρελέ και ότι εσύ δοκίμασες τροφοδότηση όπως θα έκαναν τα ρελέ, εκεί θα βρίσκεται και το πρόβλημα (σε ένα ρελέ, μάλλον της αντιστροφής). Σπάνια, έχει πρόβλημα ο πυκνωτής εκκίνησης.

Σημ.: το τρίτο ρελέ πρέπει να είναι για τον ενδεικτικό φάρο.

----------


## haris_216

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ταχύτατη απάντηση.
Θα τσεκάρω τα ρελέ και θα δω.
Και βέβαια θα ενημερώσω για την όποια εξέλιξη.

----------


## booom

Καλησπερα,

Χωρις να ειναι απολυτο αυτο που θα πω σε παρομοιο προβλημα που ειχα με μια γκαραζοπορτα αλλαξα τετοιο ρελεδακι . Που ηταν περιεργο αλλα τελικα το βρηκα καπου στην αθηνα.Απο τοτε καλυτερα παει. Τωρα δεν ξερω ισως να ειναι κατι αλλο μεσα στην πλακετα σου. Τα ρελε οπλιζουν αν τα τροφοδοτησεις με την αντιστοιχει ταση? Φιλικα ενας "ασχετος"

ΥΓ.Επισης εβγαλα το πλαστικο καπακι απο το ρελεδακι και τα κοιταξα και ηταν λιγο ταλαιπωρημενα οι επαφες τους. Εριξα λιγο σπραυ αλλα μετα απο μια βδομαδα παλι τα ιδια οποτε προχωρησα σε κολλητηρι και καινουργια ρελεδακια.

----------


## thm

Ο πινακοδέκτης είναι ο Autotech APIC-2001 ( δεν υπάρχει πια στις σελίδες της Autotech αλλά οδηγίες υπάρχουν στο http://www.acsys1.gr/products/autote...pic-2001/index ). Αφού δίνοντας άμεσα ρεύμα στα καλώδια του μοτέρ (φάση στο μαύρο και ουδέτερο στο μπλε / φάση στο καφέ και ουδέτερο στο μπλε) αυτό κινείται κανονικά πάνω και κάτω, λογικά το πρόβλημα είναι με τον πινακοδέκτη. Είναι πιθανότατα πρόβλημα με το ένα ρελέ (κολημμένο/καρβουνισμένες επαφές κλπ). Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, η αντικατάσταση του ρελέ από κάποιον ηλεκτρονικό θα το λύσει. Από τα 3 ρελέ, τα 2 ελέγχουν άνοιγμα και κλείσιμο και το ένα το φως/φανό.

Το ρολό πρέπει να είναι ζυγισμένο (εάν το βάλετε στην χειροκίνηση, πρέπει να ανεβαίνει/κατεβαίνει εύκολα και εάν το αφήνετε στην μέση να μην ανεβαίνει ή κατεβαίνει μόνο του ανεξέλεγκτα). Εάν δεν είναι ζυγισμένο τότε υπάρχει θέμα με τα ελατήρια (εάν τραβάει έντονα προς τα επάνω, έχουν επιλεγεί υπερβολικά δυνατά ελατήρια - εάν τραβάει προς τα κάτω έχουν επιλεγεί υπερβολικά αδύνατα ελατήρια ή τα ελατήρια έχουν αρχίσει να αστοχούν). Σε κάθε περίπτωση, πρέπει να επιλυθεί το πρόβλημα καθώς θα προξενήσει ζημιά στο μοτέρ.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
> Στο γκαράζ έχουμε μια μεταλλική γκαραζόπορτα ρολό. Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι ιδιαίτερα ευχαριστημένος αφού έχει παρουσιάσει αρκετά θεματάκια (σε βάθος χρόνου βέβαια αλλά με σχετικά μικρή χρήση, κατά τη γνώμη μου). 
> Χθες η πόρτα "αρνήθηκε" να κλείσει παρ' όλες τις προσπάθειες. Αναγκαστήκαμε λοιπόν να αποσυμπλέξουμε το μοτέρ και να την κλείσουμε χειροκίνητα. Αμέσως πήγε το μυαλό μας στο μοτέρ αφού πριν 4-5 μήνες μας προειδοποίησε ο τεχνικός ότι θα πρέπει να ετοιμαζόμαστε για αλλαγή μοτέρ πράγμα μάλλον οδυνηρό αφου είχαν αναφερθεί νούμερα 400-500 ευρώ.
> Πήγα λοιπόν σήμερα κάτω και "έπαιξα" λιγάκι. Η πόρτα ανεβαίνει κανονικά αλλά αρνείται να κατέβει. Ανοίγοντας το κουτί ελέγχου είδα την πλακέτα αυτή
> board a.jpg
> Πατώντας λοιπόν το κουμπί στο τηλεκοντρόλ (είναι ένα το οποίο πατάς και ανάλογα ανεβαίνει ή κατεβαίνει) το αριστερό ρελέ ενεργοποιείται  και ανεβαίνει. Αν το ξαναπατήσεις ενώ το ρολό είναι πάνω, ενεργοποείται πάλι το ίδιο ρελέ και βέβαια δεν κάνει τίποτα.
> Δίνοντας ρεύμα απευθείας στις εξόδους της πλακέτας το ρολό ανεβαίνει/κατεβαίνει κανονικά. Άρα η απλή λογική και οι ελάχιστες γνώσεις μου "δείχνουν" προς την μεριά της πλακέτας. Επειδή όμως δεν εχω ξανασχοληθεί με κάτι ανάλογο δεν ξέρω ποια είναι τα ενδεδειγμένα τεστ που θα έπρεπε να κάνω.
> Αυτό το 3πλο ρελέ τί λειτουργία έχει; Πάνω; Κάτω; Τί άλλο; Η όποια βοήθεια είναι ευπρόσδεκτη.
> 
> Και μια ακόμα ερώτηση. Η γείωση που έρχεται από την παροχή συνεχίζει με μια κλέμα και πάει προς το μοτέρ χωρίς να μπαίνει καθόλου στην πλακέτα αν και υπάρχει σχετική σύνδεση (πρώτη κάτω αριστερά). Θα έπρεπε κανονικά να περάσει και από εκεί; Η απουσία της τί θέμα θα μπορούσε να δημιουργήσει;



Κατ αρχήν το μοτέρ Somfy 250 Watt αξίζει 170 ευρώ να του πεις του τεχνικού σου και ότι σας πίνει το αίμα αν θέλει 330 ευρώ για να το βιδώσει στη θέση του. Τώρα σε όλους τους δέκτες η δουλειά ανεβοκατεβάσματος γίνεται με δύο ρελέ όπου καλό είναι να τα αντικαταστήσεις αφού ξεκίνησαν να κάνουνε προβλήματα.Αφού ο δέκτης σου έχει τρία ρελέ άλλαξε και τα τρία για να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο.Πάντως η φωτό που έχεις ανεβάσει δείχνει τις επαφές των ρελέ σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση.

----------


## thm

Δημήτρη, η τιμή είναι όντως υπερβολική για σκέτο μοτέρ (εάν είναι κεντρικό Φ60/220) με εγκατάσταση καθώς βρίσκεις Ευρωπαϊκά μοτέρ και σε ακόμη καλύτερες τιμές από αυτή που ανέφερες. Από την άλλη, πιθανόν η τιμή να περιλαμβάνει και αλλαγή άξονα/ελατηρίων (συνήθως το μοτέρ χαλάει επειδή τα ελατήρια έχουν επίσης χαλάσει) και πινακοδέκτη (εάν είχε και ο εν' λόγω τεχνικός καταλήξει στο ότι έχει πρόβλημα) ενώ δεν ξέρουμε και τι είδους είναι το μοτέρ (μπορεί αντί για κεντρικό Φ60/220 να είναι μονό ή διπλό κεντρικό Φ76/240 όσο απίθανο και αν είναι να έχει τόσο μεγάλο ρολό για γκαραζόπορτα).

Σημείωση: Χάρη, έχε υπ' όψιν ότι ο πινακοδέκτης (χωρίς το γκρι κουτί του και χωρίς μεταφορικά) έχει 55 ΕΥΡΩ με τον ΦΠΑ. Έτσι θα ξέρεις μέχρι τι σε συμφέρει να ξοδέψεις για επισκευή.

----------


## gsmaster

Μήπως έχεις φωτοκύτταρο σε κάποιο σημείο για ασφάλεια? Μήπως έχει χάσει την ευθυγράμμιση και δεν πάει το σήμα στην πλακέτα? 
Δες το λαμπάκι PH αν είναι αναμμένο και να σβήνει όταν έχει εμπόδιο μπροστά. Αν δεν έχεις τίποτα μπροστά στο φωτοκύταρο και δεν είναι αναμμενο το λαμπάκι έχεις πρόβλημα, είτε θέλει ευθυγράμμιση είτε αλλαγή...
Για δοκιμή μπορείς να γεφυρώσεις το φωτοκύτταρο βραχυκυκλώνοντας την κλέμα COMMON με την PHOTO.  :Smile:

----------

Gaou (03-06-18)

----------


## betacord85

αφου εισαι ν.σμυρνη πηγαινε την πλακετα στον βασιλειαδη μηπως εχει καμια να σου δωσει...ειναι ωντος υπερβολικη η τιμη...ο τεχνικος ειναι απο την περιοχη σου?

----------


## thm

Πολύ σωστό αυτό που λέει ο Γιάννης (τα καλώδια των φωτοκυττάρων φαίνονται στην φωτογραφία).

----------


## vikiath

ελεγξε το διακοπτη που στελνει σημα για το τελος του κλεισιματος της πορτας

----------


## haris_216

Καλημέρα
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας. Πραγματικά, ασχέτως προβλήματος, μου έδωσαν να καταλάβω λίγο από τον τρόπο λειτουργίας (πχ μας έχουν αλλάξει 3-4 αυτά τα ελατήρια που αναφέρθηκαν και μάλιστα είδα χθες ότι με το μοτέρ στην χειροκίνητη λειτουργία τραβάει το ρολό φουλ επάνω και αρκετά "δυναμικά" θα έλεγα).
Τα φωτοκύτταρα δεν τα σκέφτηκα και θα τα τσεκάρω το απόγευμα πηγαίνοντας σπίτι. Τα ρελέ κι εμένα μου φάνηκαν (οπτικά τουλάχιστον) ότι δεν είναι ταλαιπωρημένα, αλλά θα δούμε.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... Αν το ξαναπατήσεις ενώ το ρολό είναι πάνω, ενεργοποείται πάλι το ίδιο ρελέ και βέβαια δεν κάνει τίποτα.



Το παραπάνω ακυρώνει την πιθανότητα "λάθος στο κύκλωμα φωτοκυττάρων". Οταν έχουμε εμπόδιο ΔΕΝ ενεργοποιείται κανένα ρελέ.
Οσον αφορά τους τερματικούς διακόπτες, αν δεν δει "άνω όριο", μπορεί να προσπαθεί να το ανοίξει κι΄ άλλο! Εδώ, μπορεί να ενεργοποιεί μόνο το  ρελέ ανοίγματος (το "ίδιο" όπως αναφέρεις).

----------


## haris_216

Είδα όμως στο link με το "manual" του πίνακα που παρατέθηκε πιο πάνω που αναφέρει ότι "Ο συγκεκριμένος πίνακας ελέγχου αναγνωρίζει μόνο φωτοκύτταρα ασφαλείας για προστασία κατά το κλείσιμο του ρολλού."
Αυτό δεν σημαίνει (ίσως) ότι τα φωτοκύτταρα δεν επηρέαζουν την λειτουργία του ρελέ ανόδου;

----------


## haris_216

> αφου εισαι ν.σμυρνη πηγαινε την πλακετα στον βασιλειαδη μηπως εχει καμια να σου δωσει...ειναι ωντος υπερβολικη η τιμη...ο τεχνικος ειναι απο την περιοχη σου?



Ο Βασιλειάδης ποιος/που/τι είναι;

----------


## haris_216

Σε σχετικό έλεγχο και τα τρία ρελέ (πήρα φόρα και τσέκαρα και αυτό των φώτων) είναι οκ και δίνοντάς τους τάση ανοιγοκλείνουν τις επαφές.
Σε κανονική χρήση όμως (μέσω χειριστηρίου) δουλεύει μόνο το ρελέ ανόδου και φώτων (κλείνει και αυτό μαζί με το ρελέ ανόδου και ανοίγει μετά από Χ χρόνο)

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... "Ο συγκεκριμένος πίνακας ελέγχου αναγνωρίζει μόνο φωτοκύτταρα ασφαλείας για προστασία κατά το κλείσιμο του ρολλού." Αυτό δεν σημαίνει (ίσως) ότι τα φωτοκύτταρα δεν επηρέαζουν την λειτουργία του ρελέ ανόδου;



Ναι, άν είναι έτσι διακόπτει μόνο το κλείσιμο (κάθοδο) του ρολλού/πόρτας όταν δει εμπόδιο.
Για να αφαιρέσεις τον έλεγχο του φωτοκύτταρου, ενώνεις το "PHOTO" με το διπλανό του "COMMON".
Αν παρατηρήσεις η πλακέτα γράφει στην είσοδο του "PHOTO" ότι είναι "NC" (Normally Closed), δηλαδή κλείνει κύκλωμα όταν δεν υπάρχει εμπόδιο.
Τα LED που είναι πάνω από τις κλέμμες πρέπει να δείχνουν και την κατάσταση "PH"=PHOTO...

----------


## alpha uk

Όπως αναφέρεται καί άνωθεν, ένα βραχυκύκλωμα στίς επαφές τού φωτοκυταρου, καί έλεγχος λειτουργίας. Εάν καί πάλι δέν υπάρχει λειτουργία καθόδου , μέ ένα μικρό καλώδιο βραχυκύκλωμα μεταξύ  common - start προτα ,καί κατόπιν common - stop ,γιά τήν μηχανική λειτουργία ανόδου καί καθόδου

----------


## haris_216

Επειδή είπα ότι θα ενημερώσω για την εξέλιξη, να πω ότι δεν έκανα τίποτα ακόμα.
Έχω βγάλει την πλακέτα αλλά δεν έχει βγει άκρη ακόμη (λόγω χρόνου κυρίως).
Προς το παρόν το ρολό δουλεύεται ενσύρματα ηλεκτρικά (χωρίς χειριστήριο δηλαδή).

Αν αλλάξει κάτι θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## haris_216

Τελικά δεν έβγαλα άκρη.
Θεωρείτε ότι, με δεδομένο ότι μια νέα (αντίστοιχο μοντέλο, αφού το ίδιο δεν υπάρχει) έχει γύρω στα 50-60 ευρώ, αξίζει να την πάω να της ρίξουν μια ματιά;
Και αν ναι, έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάπου; (κατά προτίμηση κοντά :Smile: )

----------


## caftis

Από ποια περιοχή είσαι;

----------


## haris_216

> αφου εισαι ν.σμυρνη πηγαινε την πλακετα στον βασιλειαδη μηπως εχει καμια να σου δωσει...ειναι ωντος υπερβολικη η τιμη...ο τεχνικος ειναι απο την περιοχη σου?



Επ' ευκαιρία κοίταξα και στον Βασιλειάδη.
Είχε κάτι τελείως διαφορετικό στα 80 ευρώ οπότε και το άφησα

----------


## haris_216

> Από ποια περιοχή είσαι;



Νέα Σμύρνη

----------


## sotron1

Αρχικό μήνυμα στις 10-05-15, μετά από ένα μήνα ακόμη ψάχνεσαι; Μήπως καλύτερα να έβρισκες κάποιον τεχνίτη να στο φτιάξει ;

----------


## haris_216

> Αρχικό μήνυμα στις 10-05-15, μετά από ένα μήνα ακόμη ψάχνεσαι; Μήπως καλύτερα να έβρισκες κάποιον τεχνίτη να στο φτιάξει ;



Δε νομίζω το post σου να συνεισφέρει ιδιαίτερα στην εξέλιξη του νήματος είτε για μένα είτε για τις μετέπειτα "γενιές" που ενδεχομένως να το διαβάσουν (νομίζω αυτός είναι ένας από τους λόγους ύπαρξης των φόρουμ) αφού όχι μόνο προτείνεις το προφανές ("βάλε κάποιον να το δει") αλλά λες ακριβώς το ίδιο που αναφέρω στο χθεσινό μου post Νο 20 "αξίζει να την πάω να της ρίξουν μια ματιά;".
Και αν έκανες τον κόπο να διαβάσεις τα μηνύματά μου θα έβλεπες:
Πρώτον ότι δεν είμαι από αυτούς που ξεκινάνε ένα νήμα και μετά το ξεχνάνε. Ενημέρωσα για την εξέλιξη (ή για την ακρίβεια, για την μη εξέλιξη).
Και δεύτερον ότι έχει δοθεί μια μπακαλίστικη λύση για την καθημερινότητα (ενσύρματη χρήση) άρα "ψάχνομαι ακόμα" γιατί πολύ απλά ασχολούμαι όταν το επιτρέπει ο χρόνος και όχι όλο το μήνα (που μάλλον σε ενόχλησε)

----------


## sotron1

> Δε νομίζω το post σου να συνεισφέρει ιδιαίτερα στην εξέλιξη του νήματος είτε για μένα είτε για τις μετέπειτα "γενιές" που ενδεχομένως να το διαβάσουν (νομίζω αυτός είναι ένας από τους λόγους ύπαρξης των φόρουμ) αφού όχι μόνο προτείνεις το προφανές ("βάλε κάποιον να το δει") αλλά λες ακριβώς το ίδιο που αναφέρω στο χθεσινό μου post Νο 20 "αξίζει να την πάω να της ρίξουν μια ματιά;".
> Και αν έκανες τον κόπο να διαβάσεις τα μηνύματά μου θα έβλεπες:
> Πρώτον ότι δεν είμαι από αυτούς που ξεκινάνε ένα νήμα και μετά το ξεχνάνε. Ενημέρωσα για την εξέλιξη (ή για την ακρίβεια, για την μη εξέλιξη).
> Και δεύτερον ότι έχει δοθεί μια μπακαλίστικη λύση για την καθημερινότητα (ενσύρματη χρήση) άρα "ψάχνομαι ακόμα" γιατί πολύ απλά ασχολούμαι όταν το επιτρέπει ο χρόνος και όχι όλο το μήνα (που μάλλον σε ενόχλησε)



Κανένα forum δεν κάνει επισκευές online π.χ. μου χάλασε το πλυντήριο, τηλεόραση, DVD και να επισκευάζονται τηλεπαθητικά με μηνύματα. Εφόσον δεν σού έστειλε κάποιος μία λύση στο πρόβλημα σού τότε σημαίνει ότι όσο και να θέλει να σε βοηθήσει κάποιος δεν μπορεί με online λύσεις. Μού θυμίζεις τους τετραψήφιους αριθμούς πού λένε για μέντιουμ, υποστήριξη ανθρώπων με προβλήματα, και δίνουν λύσεις από το τηλέφωνο.

Ζήτα ένα τεχνίτη στο forum ή στην γειτονιά σου.

----------


## caftis

Ξέρεις τι συχνότητα είναι πρέπει να έχω έναν πίνακα με 433mhz.

----------


## haris_216

> Κανένα forum δεν κάνει επισκευές online π.χ. μου χάλασε το πλυντήριο, τηλεόραση, DVD και να επισκευάζονται τηλεπαθητικά με μηνύματα. Εφόσον δεν σού έστειλε κάποιος μία λύση στο πρόβλημα σού τότε σημαίνει ότι όσο και να θέλει να σε βοηθήσει κάποιος δεν μπορεί με online λύσεις. Μού θυμίζεις τους τετραψήφιους αριθμούς πού λένε για μέντιουμ, υποστήριξη ανθρώπων με προβλήματα, και δίνουν λύσεις από το τηλέφωνο.
> 
> Ζήτα ένα τεχνίτη στο forum ή στην γειτονιά σου.



Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ποιο ακριβώς είναι το θέμα σου και τι διαφορετικό έχει το δικό μου νήμα από τα τόσα άλλα με παρόμοιες (αλλά σε άλλα θέματα) συζητήσεις.
Νόμιζα ότι τα φόρουμ έχουν να κάνουν με ανταλλαγή απόψεων και ερωτήσεις από τους ασχέτους προς τους γνωρίζοντες περισσότερα.
Δεν ζήτησα ούτε τηλεπαθητικές επισκευές ούτε σαρκασμό. 
Δε νομίζω να δίνω την εικόνα κάποιου που γράφτηκε χθες για να κάνει ανέξοδα την επισκευή του και μετά να χαθεί. Καλώς ή κακώς, ίσως επειδή μεγάλωσα με ένα πατέρα πολυτεχνίτη (ή ακόμα και για λόγους εγωισμού αν προτιμάς) δύσκολα θα καλέσω τεχνίτη για το οτιδήποτε στο σπίτι αν δεν το έχω παλέψει πρώτα μόνος μου. Διαφορετικά θα έδινα το 50ρικάκι να πάρω μια νέα πλακέτα και να μην σε κουράζω (αφού ζορίζεσαι τόσο που φτάνεις να μετράς τις μέρες από την έναρξη του νήματος)
Και ακόμα και αν δεν λύθηκε μέχρι τώρα το πρόβλημά μου έχω ήδη μάθει πολλά πάνω στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα (καθώς και άλλοι φαντάζομαι που έκαναν τον κόπο να το διαβάσουν) από τις απαντήσεις των διαφόρων μελών (για τα φωτοκύτταρα, τους τερματικούς διακόπτες, ακόμα και το ζύγισμα του ρολού και την τάση του ελατηρίου) που έκαναν τον κόπο να μοιραστούν τις γνώσεις τους.

----------


## haris_216

> Ξέρεις τι συχνότητα είναι πρέπει να έχω έναν πίνακα με 433mhz.



Απ' ότι είδα το link του manual που παρέθεσε ο thm μιλάει για δέκτη στα 433.92

----------


## jakektm

απο ολα αυτα που διαβασα, αν εχω καταλαβει σωστα, το ρολο κανει μονο την μια κινηση, και οχι την επιστροφη.

στην επιστροφη το ρελε οπλιζει; 
στην επιστροφη το αντιθετο ρελε , αφοπλιζει;
μετρα το moc  εισοδο και εξοδο του.
μετρα και τα λεντακια αν ειναι καμμενα.

γραψε τις μετρησεις σου εδω

----------


## caftis

Δεν έχω διαβάσει όλο το μήνυμα αλλά τις περισσότερες φορές που παίρνει μια κίνηση το μοτέρ φταίει το τερματικό συνήθως κολλάει η πλαστική επαφή.Κατέβασε το ρολό χειροκίνητα και ρίξε λίγο wd40 στις επαφές και με ένα κατσαβίδι πάτα τις επαφές.Πρώτα όμως κλείσε το ρεύμα που πάει στο πινακακι μην γίνει κανένα ατύχημα.

----------


## haris_216

> απο ολα αυτα που διαβασα, αν εχω καταλαβει σωστα, το ρολο κανει μονο την μια κινηση, και οχι την επιστροφη.
> 
> στην επιστροφη το ρελε οπλιζει; 
> στην επιστροφη το αντιθετο ρελε , αφοπλιζει;
> μετρα το moc  εισοδο και εξοδο του.
> μετρα και τα λεντακια αν ειναι καμμενα.
> 
> γραψε τις μετρησεις σου εδω



Σ' ευχαριστώ για τις προτάσεις.
Θα τσεκάρω αύριο και θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## haris_216

> Δεν έχω διαβάσει όλο το μήνυμα αλλά τις περισσότερες φορές που παίρνει μια κίνηση το μοτέρ φταίει το τερματικό συνήθως κολλάει η πλαστική επαφή.Κατέβασε το ρολό χειροκίνητα και ρίξε λίγο wd40 στις επαφές και με ένα κατσαβίδι πάτα τις επαφές.Πρώτα όμως κλείσε το ρεύμα που πάει στο πινακακι μην γίνει κανένα ατύχημα.



Οκ Τάκη. Θα το δοκιμάσω.
Αναφορικά με το ρεύμα εννοείται ότι το κλείνουμε. Πάντως καλά κάνεις και το επισημαίνεις (όπως και άλλοι συνφορουμίτες σε άλλα θέματα) αφού "κάλλιο γαϊδουρόδενε παρά γαϊδουρογύρευε"

----------


## haris_216

Τελικά δεν με θέλει η φάση.
Πήγα να κάνω τα τεστ που πρότεινε ο jakektm όπως υποσχέθηκα αλλά τώρα δεν λειτουργούσε...κανένα ρελέ.
Άλλαξα τον πυκνωτή (πάνω δεξιά μαύρο) που φαινόταν λίγο φουσκωμένος. Για την ακρίβεια έτσι φαίνεται και στην φωτογραφία του πρώτου post, αλλά δεν του είχα δώσει σημασία.
Δυστυχώς τίποτα.
Το led τροφοδοσίας ανάβει αλλά κανένα ρελέ δεν κάνει καμία κίνηση (με ασύρματο).
Σε δοκιμή για ενσύρματο χειρισμό από τη φύσα κάτω δεξιά το αντίστοιχο led ανάβει αλλά δεν υπάρχει πάλι καμία κίνηση στα ρελέ.
Κάθε ιδέα ευπρόσδεκτη. Ακόμα και το "πέτα το" (αφού φαίνεται πως έχω ήδη κουράσει κάποιους).

----------


## caftis

Μπορώ να σου πω έναν τρόπο για να δεις αν φταίει ο πίνακας ή το μοτέρ  αλλά γραπτά μπορεί να μην το καταλάβεις .Αν θες στείλε μαιλ  το κινητό σου να σε πάρω να στο εξηγήσω.

----------


## 744

1. Κατέβασε το Dip-Sw 4 (στο OFF από εκεί που το είχες στη φωτό σου) όπως και τα άλλα 3.

2. ΑΠΟΣΥΝΔΕΣΕ τελείως το φωτοκύτταρο που έχεις.

3. Δοκίμασε πρώτα με εντολή στο τοπικό START (δηλαδή βραχυκύκλωμα στο START και COMMON)

Δουλεύει? Αν ναι πας στο 4. Αλλιώς αλλάζεις πίνακα.

4. Δοκίμασε με το τηλεχειριστήριο.

Δουλεύει? Αν ναι τελείωσες. Αν όχι:

5. Κρατάς το button Auto Learn πατημένο για περισσότερο από 10 δευτ. για πλήρη διαγραφή της μνήμης τηλεχειριστηρίων.

6. Κάνεις ένα κλικ το Auto Learn και μέσα σε 10 δευτ. πατάς το κουμπάκι από το χειριστήριό σου.

Έγινε αποθήκευση του τηλεχειριστηρίου στην μνήμη?

Αν ναι, τελείωσες. Αν όχι δοκίμασε άλλο χειριστήριο.

----------


## haris_216

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο για τα post.
Άργησα να απαντήσω καθώς έχω μπλέξει με κάτι στοκοσπατουλοβαψίματα στο σπίτι.
Γιάννη (744) θα το δοκιμάσω και θα ενημερώσω για τα αποτελέσματα (αύριο γιατί σήμερα θα είμαι ως αργά στην δουλειά).
Τάκη (caftis) σου στέλνω pm.

Καλημέρα

----------


## haris_216

Μια άλλη απορία που μου ξεκίνησε μεν από εδώ (γκαραζόπορτα) αλλά με προβληματίζει σε άλλη εφαρμογή (μοτέρ τέντας).
Λοιπόν, και τα δύο έχουν αυτά τα "τερματικά" που αναφέρθηκαν κι εδώ και τα οποίο ρυθμίζονται έτσι ώστε να σταματούν το μοτέρ σε προκαθορισμένη θέση.
Οι μπουτονιέρες (τουλάχιστον αυτή που έχω για την τέντα) έχουν 3 "θέσεις" πάνω-στοπ-κάτω. Το "στοπ" έχει βέβαια την λογική ότι μπορείς να σταματήσεις την πχ τέντα σε κάποια ενδιάμεση θέση πέρα από τα δύο άκρα όπου σταματάει υποχρεωτικά.
Όταν όμως την ανεβάζεις ή την κατεβάζεις τελείως, έχει νόημα να πατάς το "στοπ" όταν φτάσει στο τέρμα; 
Αφού το αντίστοιχο τερματικό θα "κόψει", λογικά είναι οκ. 
Αναρωτιέμαι όμως μήπως η συνέχιση της "εντολής" επιβαρύνει κάποιο από τα στοιχεία (μοτέρ, τερματικό, κλπ)

----------


## FILMAN

Είναι επιθυμητό να μην στέλνεις παροχή στο μοτέρ συνεχώς.

----------


## haris_216

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ Φίλιππε για την ταχύτατη απάντηση.
Κάτι τέτοιο φαντάστηκα κι εγώ, χωρίς βέβαια να μπορώ να το τεκμηριώσω.
Συνήθως αυτό που κάνω στο σπίτι με την τέντα είναι να πατάω το "πάνω" (ή το "κάτω" αντίστοιχα) και να φεύγω απ' το σημείο χωρίς να την περιμένω να τελειώσει την κίνησή της.
Τί πρόβλημα θα μπορούσε να δημιουργήσει;

----------


## klik

> ...πατάω το "πάνω" (ή το "κάτω" αντίστοιχα) και να φεύγω απ' το σημείο χωρίς να την περιμένω να τελειώσει την κίνησή της.
> Τί πρόβλημα θα μπορούσε να δημιουργήσει;



Αν τα τερματικά λειτουργούν, τότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Το μοτέρ δεν θα τροφοδοτείται.

----------


## FILMAN

Φυσικά, αλλά δεν είναι καλό να υπάρχει τροφοδότηση συνέχεια, π.χ. αν βραχεί το σημείο που είναι το μοτέρ ή αν κάποιος πάει να κάνει κάποια εργασία πάνω του. Γι αυτό οι σύγχρονες πλακέτες ελέγχουν αν τραβάει ρεύμα ο μηχανισμός και μόλις δουν ότι σταμάτησε, μετά από μερικά δευτερόλεπτα κόβουν την παροχή ρεύματος.

----------


## haris_216

Άρα, αν το καταλαβαίνω σωστά, δεν υπάρχει θέμα φθοράς/καταπόνησης κάποιου μέρους του συστήματος αλλά θέμα με σωστή και ασφαλή εγκατάσταση.

----------


## FILMAN

Κάπως έτσι.

----------


## JOUN

Να δειτε τι επαθε γνωστος μου με αυτο το "auto close" που φαινεται στην πρωτη φωτο:Μολις του εβαλα την πλακετα(ειχε αλλου τυπου), ανοιξε το πρωι το μαγαζι του και μετα εβαλε απο κατω εμπορευματα(οπως υποθετω κανουν πολλοι με πεζοδρομιο μπροστα τους)
Μετα απο ενα λεπτο αρχισε να κλεινει μονο του το ρολο και στο τσαφ προλαβε να μην το σταματησει και του ρημαξει τα πραγματα απο κατω..Εξαλλος πηρε τηλ στη εταιρια που του το πουλησε και του ειπαν οτι ειναι και καλα θεμα ασφαλειας αν ανοιξει το ρολο και ξεχασει να το κλεισει μετα απο τον χρονο του τριμερ κλεινει μονο του..
Τωρα γιατι να εχουν default το ενα λεπτο και οχι το off δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω..

Σορυ για το off topic αλλα μου ετυχε σημερα και σκεφτηκα να το επισημανω..

----------


## 744

Οι οδηγίες χρήσης τα περιγράφουν όλα αυτά αναλυτικά. Δεν φταίει ο κατασκευαστής αν ο χρήστης δεν ενημερώνεται. Και φυσικα η εγκατάσταση και ρύθμιση πρέπει να γίνεται από ειδικευμένο προσωπικό. 

Υπάρχουν λεπτομέρειες που δεν μπορεί να τις γνωρίζουν όλοι, ειδικά αν δεν διαβάζουν.

Το auto close δεν είναι "και καλά θέμα ασφαλείας". Είναι ευκολία αλλά και επιπλέον ασφάλεια για κάποιες εγκαταστάσεις (π.χ. Πάρκινγ κατά τις βραδινές ώρες)

----------


## thm

Ο συγκεκριμένος πίνακας έχει ένα trimmer για την επιλογή του χρόνου αυτόματου κλεισίματος. Ο χρόνος ρυθμίζεται από 3 έως 120 sec (από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά) ενώ τέρμα δεξιά το αυτόματο κλείσιμο είναι απενεργοποιημένο. Υπάρχει επίσης και η σχετική σήμανση της θέσης OFF επάνω στην πλακέτα. Η δική μου εμπειρία είναι πως ποτέ δεν παραλάβαμε αυτόν τον πίνακα από τον κατασκευαστή του με το αυτόματο κλείσιμο ενεργοποιημένο (και έχουμε διακινήσει εκατοντάδες από αυτούς). Αυτό είναι και λογικό καθώς εάν ο πίνακας ερχόταν με το αυτόματο κλείσιμο ενεργοποιημένο, τα ατυχήματα θα ήταν πολλά, ακόμη και την ώρα της εγκατάστασης.

Γιάννη, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι αμφισβητώ τα λεγόμενά σου, αλλά αναφέρω την δική μου εμπειρία. Θα θεωρούσα πιθανότερο να πείραξε το trimmer κάποιος άλλος (ίσως και ο ίδιος ο πελάτης) παρά να το παρέδωσε έτσι ο κατασκευαστής.

ΥΓ: στα Ελληνικά δυστυχώς χρησιμοποιούμε την λέξη "ασφάλεια" για να αποδώσουμε αυτό που, για παράδειγμα, στα Αγγλικά αποδίδουν 2 λέξεις με εντελώς διαφορετικό νόημα ("safety" & "security"), οπότε μερικές φορές υπάρχει παρανόηση.

----------


## 744

thm, μιλάμε για τον ίδιο πίνακα. Ετσι είναι, πάντα τον διαθέτουμε με το τρίμερ στο OFF. Όπως και κάθε άλλο που έχει αυτόματο κλείσιμο.

Επίσης επισημαίνουμε στον εγκαταστάτη να βάζει φωτοκύτταρα σε περίπτωση που το αυτόματο κλείσιμο είναι ενεργό και μάλιστα διπλά στην περίπτωση ανοιγόμενης πόρτας.

Κάποιο όμως στο βωμό στης τσιγκουνιάς, τα παραβλέπουν αυτά...

----------


## thm

Ο Γιάννης γνωρίζει τα παρακάτω, οπότε τα αναφέρω για όποιον παρακολουθεί το θέμα και το βρίσκει ενδιαφέρον.

Εάν είσαι ο εγκαταστάτης και χρειάζεσαι μία ώρα για να τοποθετήσεις ένα συρόμενο μοτέρ και άλλη μισή ώρα για να εγκαταστήσεις τα φωτοκύτταρα (που κοστίζουν όσο το ένα δέκατο του μοτέρ), περνώντας καλώδια, στηρίζοντας πομπό και δέκτη, συνδέοντας καλώδια, δοκιμάζοντάς τα κλπ εύκολα πιστεύεις ότι δεν σε συμφέρει και ότι η έξτρα δουλειά δεν πληρώνεται τόσο ικανοποιητικά όσο το κύριο μέρος της δουλειάς. Εάν μάλιστα πρέπει να περάσεις μέσα/κάτω από το πέδιλο της ράγας για να  βγάλεις καλώδιο στην κολόνα στο εξωτερικό της πόρτας ή να σκάψεις το  δάπεδο για να περάσεις καλώδιο μέχρι την απέναντι πλευρά του ανοίγματος,  μπορεί να πάρει πολύ παραπάνω. Σε ανοιγόμενα, που κανονικά θέλεις και 2ο σετ (1 σετ έξω και 1 σετ μέσα), μπορεί να σου πάρει περισσότερο χρόνο για τα φωτοκύτταρα και από την εγκατάσταση των μοτέρ, ειδικά εάν πρέπει να βάλεις κολονάκια μέσα (που ίσως δημιουργούν και πρόβλημα στους ελιγμούς μέσα στην αυλή).

Το δεύτερο είναι πως τα φωτοκύτταρα είναι συνηθισμένη αιτία προβλημάτων στους αυτοματισμούς. Συνήθως ο λόγος είναι κακή εγκατάσταση (πχ καλώδια περασμένα σε σπιράλ που μαζεύει το νερό της βροχής οπότε σαπίζουν ή κακό σφράγισμα της εισόδου του καλωδίου μέσα στον πομπό/δέκτη οπότε μπαίνουν ζωύφια μέσα και τα καλύπτουν ή βραχυκυκλώνουν). Βεβαίως δεν βοηθάει καθόλου και το ότι τα φωοτκύτταρα, σαν εξωτερικές συσκευές, είναι εκτεθειμένα σε βανδαλισμό ή τυχαία βλάβη (πχ από παιδιά που παίζουν μπάλα, χτύπημα από αυτοκίνητο, βάψιμο από απρόσεκτο μπογιατζή, κάλυψη από λάσπη/σκόνη εάν ο δρόμος είναι χωμάτινος ή δάγκωμα από σκύλο που τον προκαλεί το κλικ-κλικ του ρελέ και το αναβόσβήσιμο στο φωτάκι). Επίσης, φτηνιάρικα φωτοκύτταρα έχουν προβλήματα με τον ήλιο, την βροχή και το χιόνι. 

Το αποτέλεσμα είναι πολλοί προμηθευτές και εγκαταστάτες να αποφεύγουν να προτείνουν τα φωτοκύτταρα για να ανεβάσουν την αξιοπιστία του αυτοματισμού (εδικά μάλιστα εάν οι εγκαταστάτες τους δεν είναι καλοί ή, όπως παραπάνω το βλέπουν σαν αγγαρεία, ή τα φωτοκύτταρα που διαθέτουν είναι αναξιόπιστα) και/ή να μειώσουν την τιμή που πληρώνει ο πελάτης (λιγότερα υλικά, ευκολότερη/φθηνότερη εγκατάσταση και μικρότερη πιθανότητα επισκέψεων χωρίς χρέωση για λύση μικροπροβλημάτων). 

Βεβαίως, αυτοί οι προμηθευτές ή εγκαταστάτες, δεν εξηγούν στον πελάτη πόσο μεγάλο λάθος είναι το να μην μπουν φωτοκύτταρα ασφαλείας. Από την άλλη, πολλοί πελάτες ακόμη και αφού τους εξηγήσεις και καταλάβουν τους ενδεχόμενους κινδύνους, επιμένουν να πιστεύουν ότι το να γλιτώσουν λίγες δεκάδες ευρώ δικαιολογεί το ρίσκο (στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, εκατοντάδες ευρώ σε φανατζοδουλειά εάν η πόρτα χτυπήσει/γδάρει το αυτοκίνητό τους και σε επισκευή πόρτας/μοτέρ) ειδικά μάλιστα όταν κάποιοι άλλοι τους παραμυθιάζουν πως "τα φωτοκύτταρα είναι άχρηστα" ή πως "η ρύθμιση δύναμης από την πλακέτα είναι υπερ-αρκετή" ή "πως τα φωτοκύτταρα είναι για μπελά" κλπ κλπ

----------


## vasilllis

Και φτανουμε σημερα,το 2015 τον καιρο της φτωχειας να ψαχνω να βρω με το τουφεκι εναν εγκαταστατη να αλλαξει δυο συρματοσχοινα και ενα μεντεσε γκαραζοπορτας.Μονο ενας ειχε την διαθεση και μου απαντησε..Μονο ενας(για τιμη δεν το συζηταω)

----------


## thm

Βασίλη, τι μάρκα και μοντέλο είναι η γκαραζόπορτά σου? Είναι σπαστή γκαραζόπορτα οροφής με ελατήρια? Δεν ασχολούμαστε με προμήθεια/εγκατάσταση/επισκευή σε τέτοιες γκαραζόπορτες, αλλά έαν είναι κάποια γνωστή μάρκα της αγοράς ίσως μπορώ να σου προτείνω κάποιον.

----------


## vasilllis

Thm
Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ..τελικα βρεθηκε ενας σημερα και θα ερθει αυριο να τα αλλαξει.Μιση ωρα δουλεια μου ειπε ειναι.....μαρκα δεν ξερω.μια σπαστη με πανελ πολυαιρεθανης ειναι.
Ευχαριστω παντως.

----------


## haris_216

update

Πριν κάνα μήνα (μέσα Σεπτέμβρη) αποκαταστάθηκε η λειτουργία της γκαραζόπορτας, με αλλαγή τελικά του πινακοδέκτη.
Δυστυχώς και παρά την βοήθειά σας, δεν ήταν δυνατόν να επισκευαστεί ο παλιός κι έτσι (μετά από 4μηνη χρήση με ενσύρματο μπουτόν) προχώρησα στην αντικατάσταση.
Εδώ θέλω να ευχαριστήσω πραγματικά τους συμμετέχοντες αφού η συνεισφορά (των περισσοτέρων) υπήρξε ιδιαίτερα εποικοδομητική κι έμαθα πράγματα πέρα από την βασική ερώτηση.
Να ζητήσω συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση στην ενημέρωση. Αν και δεν μου αρέσει όταν μένουν τα threads χωρίς ενημέρωση, δυστυχώς δυσάρεστα γεγονότα στην οικογένεια το τελευταίο 2μηνο μου απέσπασαν την προσοχή.
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι

----------


## haris_216

Φαίνεται πως κάθε χρόνο τέτοια εποχή (κυριολεκτικά) πρέπει η γκαραζόπορτα να μας βγάζει θεματάκια.
Ο πινακοδέκτης λειτουργεί μια χαρά αλλά τώρα παρουσιάσθηκε νέο θέμα.
Πιο συγκεκριμένα όταν πατάς για άνοιγμα/κλείσιμο (πιο συχνά στο κλείσιμο) δεν ανταποκρίνεται (όχι πάντα) παρά μόνο μετά από πολλαπλές προσπάθειες.
Αρχικά σκέφτηκα το θέμα μπαταρίας του κοντρόλ. Δεν είναι αυτό αφού πλησιάζοντας το ρολό ακούω ένα "μουρμουρητό" από το μοτέρ. Κάτι σα βόμβο που μου δίνει την εντύπωση ότι η εντολή έχει δοθεί πχ για κατέβασμα αλλά για κάποιο λόγο το μοτέρ ζορίζεται και δεν ξεκινάει (εδώ να υπενθυμίσω, χωρίς να ξέρω αν έχει σημασία, ότι ήδη από τις πληροφορίες που μου δόθηκαν στα πρώτα posts του νήματος τα ελατήρια μάλλον είναι υπερβολικά δυνατά αφού όταν το ρολό απεμπλακεί από το μοτέρ δεν μπορείς να το σταματήσεις στη μέση αφού το τραβάει επάνω).
Αν έχει κανείς κάποια ιδέα, είναι ευπρόσδεκτη.
Αν πάλι υποχρεωτικά χρειάζεται το "μαστορά του" μια εκτίμηση για το τι θα μπορούσε ενδεχομένως να στοιχίσει και ίσως και πρόταση για κάποιον μάστορα στα νότια προάστεια της Αθήνας (αφού απ' ότι κατάλαβα πέρσι από τις πληροφορίες σας αυτός που μας ερχόταν μάλλον "στρογγύλευε" αρκετά προς τα πάνω τα νουμεράκια) θα ήταν χρήσιμη

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

καλημερα και συγνωμη που μπαινω σφηνα , αλλα επειδη εχω γνωστο/φιλο,  αλλα και συμαθητη, πιο ψαγμενο,  στο νησι απο εμενα, οταν ειχαμε μια  συζητηση για γκαραζοπορτες μου ειπε μια λεξη ΠΡΟΤΑ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟΠΟΙΗΤΗΣ!  δυστιχως ειναι η πικρη αληθεια πολα προβληματα ειναι απο το δυκτιο της  δεη . για παραδειγμα χθες πειγα σε  ενα συνεργειο φιλου και κουβεντα  στην κουβεντα μου ειπε οτι το κομρεσερ 5,5 ΗΠ 500λιτ ειναι κουμπομενο   κατευθειαν στην ασφαλεια χωρις θερμικα χωρις τιποτα τα σχωλια δικα σας.

----------


## 744

1. Αν είναι θέμα ελατηρίων τότε θα είχε πρόβλημα στη μια κατεύθυνση και όχι στην άλλη. Θα ήταν γενικό το πρόβλημα αν είχαν σπάσει όλα και επίσης αν οι οδηγοί του ρολλού έχουν τόση σαβούρα που δεν μπορεί να κινηθεί ελεύθερα το ρολό. Πάντως λίγο γράσο πάντα βοηθά.

2. Από την περιγραφή σου, μουγκρητό κλπ, φαίνεται ότι δεν έχει αρκετή ροπή για την εκκίνηση. Μάλλον λοιπόν ο πυκνωτής εκκίνησης χρειαΌζεται αλλαγή. Μην μπεις στην διαδικασία να τον ελέγξεις με πολύμετρο. Μάλλον θα τον βγάλεις καλό. Απλά πρόσεξε μην είναι φορτισμένος όταν αποσυνδέσεις τον παλιό και σε ... σουτάρει.

----------


## haris_216

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ιδέες/απαντήσεις.

Γιάννη, για να είμαι ειλικρινής κι εγώ σκέφτηκα το θέμα του πυκνωτή, αν και δεν ήξερα καν αν σίγουρα έχει πυκνωτή!!! Απλά έχω διαβάσει τόσα εδώ στο φόρουμ αναφορικά με τα μοτέρ (ειδικά ο Φίλιππος έχει πραγματικά "ζωγραφίσει" με τον όγκο των πολλών και σωστών πληροφοριών που μας έχει δώσει) που φαντάστηκα ότι είναι μια πιθανότητα ο πυκνωτής. Ακόμα και η μη συνεχής εμφάνιση του προβλήματος μάλλον σε πυκνωτή παραπέμπει αφού έχουν την τάση να εμφανίζουν μη σταθερή συμπεριφορά.
Θα το δοκιμάσω λοιπόν. 
Ερώτηση 1η. Είναι κάτι που βρίσκω εύκολα και πού; (καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών, οικιακών, εταιρίες κατασκευής αυτόματων πορτών, κλπ)
Ερώτηση 2η. Επειδή δεν το έχω ανοίξει ποτέ, αν και είχα την περιέργεια, είναι εύκολη η αντικατάστασή του από απλό κατσαβιδάκια (εγώ :Smile: ); Εννοώ είναι προσβάσιμος; Γιατί αν θέλει πολύ λύσιμο και ειδικά επικίνδυνο (ελατήρια, κλπ) ίσως πρέπει να το δει κάποιος γνώστης.

----------


## 744

Ο πυκνωτής είναι κανονικά προσβάσιμος όταν το ρολό είναι κατεβασμένο. Είναι δίπλα από το μοτέρ, μέσα στο μηχανισμό (γρανάζια κλπ). Πρόσεξε αν ΜΗΝ πειράξεις τα τερματικά (κάτι ροδάκια που σε προκαλούν να τα γυρίσεις). 
Πυκνωτή από καταστήματα ηλεκτρολογικών ή ηλεκτρονικών ειδών.

Εννοείται με κατεβασμένες τις ασφάλειες, μην σε χάσουμε από καμιά χαζομάρα,ε?

----------


## haris_216

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες (και τις προειδοποιήσεις  :Smile: ).
Αν και θεωρητικά τα βασικά θέματα ασφάλειας θα έπρεπε να είναι αυτονόητα, δεν είναι κακό να επαναλαμβάνονται αφού λίγο-πολύ, όλοι τις έχουμε κάνει τις..."πατάτες" μας (εγώ σίγουρα).

----------


## FILMAN

> καλημερα και συγνωμη που μπαινω σφηνα , αλλα επειδη εχω γνωστο/φιλο,  αλλα και συμαθητη, πιο ψαγμενο,  στο νησι απο εμενα, οταν ειχαμε μια  συζητηση για γκαραζοπορτες μου ειπε μια λεξη ΠΡΟΤΑ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟΠΟΙΗΤΗΣ!  δυστιχως ειναι η πικρη αληθεια πολα προβληματα ειναι απο το δυκτιο της  δεη . για παραδειγμα χθες πειγα σε  ενα συνεργειο φιλου και κουβεντα  στην κουβεντα μου ειπε οτι το κομρεσερ 5,5 ΗΠ 500λιτ ειναι κουμπομενο   κατευθειαν στην ασφαλεια χωρις θερμικα χωρις τιποτα τα σχωλια δικα σας.



Σταθεροποιητής για να κάνει, ΤΙ;
Ο συμπιεστής έπρεπε να έχει θερμικό, μήπως θέλει κι αυτός σταθεροποιητή;

----------


## arel

*@haris_216* 



ευχαριστώ για το *"γκαραζόπορτα δεν κλείνει. πλακέτα;;;"* & που δεν το άφησες ξεκρέμαστο επίσης σε όλους τους συμφορουμήτες που συνέγραψαν στο topic  :OK:

----------

mikemtb (08-09-16)

----------


## haris_216

Μια που έχει επικρατήσει κάθε χρόνο τέτοια εποχή (more or less) να μιλάω  για την γκαραζόπορτα, είπα να μην χαλάσω το έθιμο και φέτος  :Smile: 

Λοιπόν  η συγκεκριμένη γκαραζόπορτα του τίτλου έχει κάτω δεξιά κι αριστερά δύο  κλειδαριές με το ίδιο κλειδί και μπορεί να κλειδωθεί αν χρειαστεί.  Βέβαια το μηχανικό κλείδωμα, αν και προσθέτει ασφάλεια, έχει το  μειονέκτημα ότι δεν "συνεργάζεται" με το μοτέρ και μπορεί εύκολα να  γίνει "πατάτα" από κάποιον.
Και, ντρέπομαι να το πω, αλλά κάποια στιγμή έγινε πατάτα από "κάποιον" (και μάλιστα "γνωστό" σας  :Sad: ).  Δηλαδή ενώ η πόρτα ήταν κλειδωμένη (και το ήξερα) αφηρημένος πάτησα το  μπουτόν και η πόρτα ξεκίνησε να ανεβαίνει. Επειδή ήταν κλειδωμένη από τη  μία πλευρά, ανέβηκε λίγο, στραβά, στράβωσε κλειδαριά, κλπ. Ευτυχώς όχι  κάποια φοβερή ζημιά, απλά αντικατάσταση κλειδαριών.
Το ερώτημα τώρα:
Έχει  κανείς κάποια έξυπνη ιδέα/τρόπο όταν/αν κλειδωθεί κάποια από τις  κλειδαριές να "κόβει" και το ρεύμα έτσι ώστε να προληφθούν περαιτέρω  χαριτωμένα σαν αυτό που έκανα; Το να το 'χουμε απλά στο νου μας δεν  είναι η ιδανική λύση αφού μπαίνουν και άλλοι στον ίδιο χώρο. Με μένα τον  πιο επικίνδυνο, όπως έδειξε η ιστορία  :Smile:

----------


## lepouras

δύο τερματικούς διακόπτες εκεί που μπαίνει η γλώσσα στις κλειδαριές και κατάλληλη σύνδεση στην πλακέτα. δες πρώτα να μπορείς να βάλεις τους τερματικούς και μετά ρωτάς για το που θα μπορούσαν να συνδεθούν.

----------


## haris_216

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιάννη για την αμεσότητα και την πρόταση.
Πέρα από το καθαρά πρακτικό (να χωράει να μπει σε σημείο που θα τον ενεργοποιεί η γλώσσα) υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που πρέπει να προσέξω αναφορικά με την επιλογή του διακόπτη;

----------


## lepouras

δεν νομίζω γιατί έτσι και αλλιώς θα τρέξεις χαμηλόβολτο σήμα και όχι 220 και ρεύμα. οπότε όποιο διακοπτάκι θα σου κάνει. πχ 



https://www.google.gr/search?q=%CF%8...w=1920&bih=916

----------


## China

Γκιώνας 11, Περιστέρι. Είναι η έδρα της εταιρείας που κατασκευάζει τους συγκεκριμένους πίνακες. Αφού το μοτέρ λειτουργεί, μπορείς να πάρεις πίνακα και φωτοκύτταρα (πομπό και δέκτη) και να τα πας για έλεγχο και αν είναι απαραίτητο επισκευή.

----------


## lepouras

> Γκιώνας 11, Περιστέρι. Είναι η έδρα της εταιρείας που κατασκευάζει τους συγκεκριμένους πίνακες. Αφού το μοτέρ λειτουργεί, μπορείς να πάρεις πίνακα και φωτοκύτταρα (πομπό και δέκτη) και να τα πας για έλεγχο και αν είναι απαραίτητο επισκευή.



σε ποιο από όλα τα μηνύματα του απάντησες?

----------


## picdev

Και ένα θερμικό στο μοτέρ δεν θα κάνει δουλειά ?
Δεν έχει το μοτέρ ?
Εγώ έχω δει μέχρι και σε διαδρόμους γυμναστικής με ανάκληση να έχουν ένα , μόλις τερματίζει και ανεβάζει ρεύμα κόβει 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## haris_216

> Και ένα θερμικό στο μοτέρ δεν θα κάνει δουλειά ?
> Δεν έχει το μοτέρ ?
> Εγώ έχω δει μέχρι και σε διαδρόμους γυμναστικής με ανάκληση να έχουν ένα , μόλις τερματίζει και ανεβάζει ρεύμα κόβει 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk



Προφανώς δεν πρέπει να έχει το μοτέρ (δεν το έχω ανοίξει) αφού "κατάφερα" να ξεπατώσω τις κλειδαριές όπως είπα.
Φαντάζομαι ότι το θερμικό θα κάνει δουλειά. Αλλά δεν παύει (στο μυαλό μου) να είναι μιας μορφής καταπόνηση (μέχρι να κόψει) και θα προτιμούσα να την αποφύγω. Άσχετα αν αφορά σπάνια πιθανότητα και όχι καθημερινό φαινόμενο.

----------


## China

> σε ποιο από όλα τα μηνύματα του απάντησες?



Γιάννη έχεις δίκιο. Είναι η διεύθυνση της εταιρείας που κατασκευάζει τον πίνακα.

----------


## lepouras

> Γιάννη έχεις δίκιο. Είναι η διεύθυνση της εταιρείας που κατασκευάζει τον πίνακα.



αυτό το κατάλαβα. απλά αυτό ήταν το περσινό του πρόβλημα.(δες τις ημερομηνίες από τα μηνύματα) τώρα έχει άλλη απορία. δες από το #62 και μετά.

----------


## haris_216

Ξέρω ότι καταντάει αστείο μια φορά το χρόνο (και συνήθως την ίδια περίοδο) να ρωτάω κάτι για την γκαραζόπορτα αλλά πραγματικά δεν το κάνω επίτηδες. Δεν ξέρω πως ή γιατί συμβαίνει  :Confused1: .

Λοιπόν το νεότερο ερώτημα με αυτή την (γνωστή) γκαραζόπορτα, αν και δεν είναι θέμα γκαραζόπορτας αλλά γενικότερης συνδεσμολογίας, είναι το εξής.

Ο πινακοδέκτης έχει μια έξοδο φωτισμού που μπορεί να ανάβει κάποιο φως ή εξωτερικό φάρο για κάποιο προρυθμισμένο χρονικό διάστημα.
Θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτή τη δυνατότητα για να φωτίζει το χώρο του γκαράζ κατά το μπες/βγες για ευκολία. Η προφανής λύση είναι 1-2 πρόσθετα φώτα συνδεδεμένα με αυτή την έξοδο. Απλό και εύκολο. Πόσο όμως πιο δύσκολο θα ήταν η σύνδεση με τα ήδη υπάρχοντα φώτα του χώρου με αποτέλεσμα ένα πολύ καλύτερο φωτισμό; 
Σε πρώτη σκέψη και αυτό (από μόνο του) είναι εύκολο αλλά το πρόβλημα δημιουργείται από το γεγονός ότι θέλω να διατηρηθεί η δυνατότητα ανάματος αυτών των φώτων με τον κανονικό τους διακόπτη, όταν πρόκειται να υπάρχει μεγάλη παραμονή στο χώρο (ο πινακοδιακόπτης δίνει εντολή για κάποια λεπτά).
Πώς δηλαδή να συνδέσω τις δύο παροχές (ενσύρματη εντολή του πινακοδιακόπτη κι ενσύρματη εντολή του επιτοίχιου διακόπτη του χώρου) προς τα φώτα έτσι ώστε να μην δημιουργεί πρόβλημα το ένα στο άλλο;

Κάθε ιδέα ευπρόσδεκτη

Υγ1 Το ίδιο "πρόβλημα" (συνδεσμολογία) έχω και στο 2ο σενάριο που είχα σκεφτεί για τοποθέτηση ανιχνευτή κίνησης που θα ενεργοποιεί τα φώτα στον συγκεκριμένο χώρο 

Υγ2 Ίσως θα ήταν καλή ιδέα να αλλάζε κάποιος moderator (δεν ξέρω πως να το κάνω) τον τίτλο του νήματος σε κάτι πιο γενικό (πχ "θέματα με γκαραζόπορτα") αφού από κάποια στιγμή κι ύστερα έχουν αναπτυχθεί/αναλυθεί και διάφορα άλλα πέρα από το "δεν κλείνει" του τίτλου και άρα ίσως να βοηθούσε σε μελλοντικό ψάξιμο άλλα μέλη.

----------


## elektronio

Το πρόβλημα σου είναι πολύ απλό. Θα βάλεις παράλληλα με το διακόπτη ανάμματος μια καθαρή επαφή (καθαρή = χωρίς τάσεις) από ένα ρελέ. Για όσο χρόνο ενεργοποιείς το ρελέ θα λειτουργούν τα φώτα. Ο διακόπτης ανάμματος θα υπερκαλύπτει το άναμμα, δηλαδή αν είναι αναμμένα από το διακόπτη θα παραμένουν αναμένα χωρίς επιρρεασμό από την γκαραζόπορτα.

Η έξοδος για τιν φάρο αν είναι καθαρή επαφή μπορεί να παραλληλιστεί με τον διακόπτη ανάμματος χωρίς ρελέ. Αν είναι 230V ή κάποια άλλη τάση π.χ. 12V τότε θα πρεέπει να βάλεις το ρελέ με τάση πηνίου όση και η έξοδος για το φάρο.

----------

haris_216 (02-06-18)

----------


## haris_216

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάρκο για την ταχύτατη απάντηση.

Μία ερώτηση τώρα.,

"Καθαρή επαφή" (από ρελέ ή από τον πινακοδιακόπτη) παράλληλα με διακόπτη. Φώτα αναμμένα από το διακόπτη. Ξαφνικά ανοίγει η πόρτα και άρα η "καθαρή" επαφή..."βρωμίζει"  :Smile:  (αποκτά 220). Τί γίνεται; Δημιουργείται θέμα;

Στο αντίστροφο; (αναμμένα φώτα από ρελέ και για κάποιο λόγο (απροσεξία; ) ανάβει και ο διακόπτης)

----------


## elektronio

Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα σε καμμιά από τις περιπτώσεις. 

Ουσιαστικά έχεις δύο διακόπτες παράλληλα (Ο δεύτερος είναι η επαφή του ρελέ). Λειτουργούν με την λογική πύλης ΟR. Όταν ο ένας από τους δύο είναι κλειστός (δηλαδή κάνει επαφή) είναι αδιάφορο σε τι θέση βρίσκεται ο άλλος και τα φώτα είναι αναμμένα.

Πάμε στα ρεύματα, διακόπτης και επαφή ρελέ βραχυκυκλώνουν την ίδια φάση, όσους διακόπτες και να βάλεις παράλληλα δεν θα δημιουργήσουν πρόβλημα. Πρόβλημα μπορεί να δημιουγηθεί αν συνδέσεις την έξοδο του φάρου και δεν είναι καθαρή επαφή. Αν δώσεις γείωση στα 230V θα γίνει βραχυκύκλωμα, αν δώσεις 230 (φάση από τα φώτα) ίσως κάψεις τον πίνακα. Αν όμως η επαφή (έξοδος για φάρο) δεν συνδέεται πουθενά τότε δεν χρειάζεται να βάλεις έξτρα ρελέ.

----------

haris_216 (04-06-18)

----------


## 744

Ότι συζητάμε εδώ είναι φυσικά ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΟ αν δεν είσαι ηλεκτρολόγος ή έστω έμπειρος ηλεκτρονικός.

Μετά την προειδοποίηση, αυτό που λέει ο Μάρκος είναι ουσιαστικά αυτό που κάνει και ο πίνακας. Δίνει φάση στην έξοδο του φάρου. Με την προϋπόθεση ότι η σύνδεση της τροφοδοσίας του πίνακα έγινε σωστά. 

Δηλαδή η φάση του δικτύου στην είσοδο φάσης του πίνακα.

Με αυτό το δεδομένο όταν ανάψει το ρελέ του φάρου θα σου δώσει φάση επίσης. Ότι κάνει και ο διακόπτης του τοίχου προς το φορτίο σου.

Ξαναλέω, αν δεν το έχεις ΜΗΝ το κάνεις.

Αλλιώς προχωράμε παρακάτω. 

Αφού ο διακόπτης παίρνει φάση και δίνει την φάση στο φορτίο σου (λάμπες) τότε και το ρελέ με την ΣΩΣΤΗ σύνδεση του πίνακα όπως είπα παραπάνω, θα σου δώσει την φάση μετά το ρελέ.

Τα παραλληλίζεις λοιπόν στο φορτίο σου και έχεις ακριβώς αυτό που ζητάς με μια σύνδεση μόνο.

Αν τώρα η τροφοδοσία του πίνακα είναι λάθος δηλαδή παίρνει ουδέτερο στην είσοδο της φάσης) τότε προφανώς θα γίνει ένα μεγαλειώδες βραχυκύκλωμα που θα ρίξει όσες ασφάλειες μπορεί.

Γι'αυτό ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕ τί κάνεις. Αν δεν είσαι πολύ σίγουρος, βάλε το επιπλέον ρελέ (με πηνίο 230 VAC φυσικά που θα συνδεθεί στον φάρο) για να δώσεις ξερή επαφή παράλληλα στον διακόπτη του τοίχου.

----------

haris_216 (04-06-18)

----------


## haris_216

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο για τις παρατηρήσεις σας (και όποιον moderator άλλαξε τον τίτλο του νήματος  :Smile: ).

Θα ήθελα να κάνω μία τελευταία ερώτηση η οποία, αν και δεν με αφορά (δεν είναι η περίπτωσή μου), μου ήρθε στο μυαλό και θεωρώ ότι μπορεί να φανεί χρήσιμη σε κάποιον άλλο μελλοντικά.
Λοιπόν, μια που μιλάμε για διακοπή ή όχι της φάσης, έχει σημασία το ποια φάση (περίπτωση τριφασικής εγκατάστασης); Δηλαδή το να είναι σε διαφορετική φάση τα φώτα και ο πινακοδιακόπτης;

----------


## elektronio

> Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο για τις παρατηρήσεις σας (και όποιον moderator άλλαξε τον τίτλο του νήματος ).
> 
> Θα ήθελα να κάνω μία τελευταία ερώτηση η οποία, αν και δεν με αφορά (δεν είναι η περίπτωσή μου), μου ήρθε στο μυαλό και θεωρώ ότι μπορεί να φανεί χρήσιμη σε κάποιον άλλο μελλοντικά.
> Λοιπόν, μια που μιλάμε για διακοπή ή όχι της φάσης, έχει σημασία το ποια φάση (περίπτωση τριφασικής εγκατάστασης); *Δηλαδή το να είναι σε διαφορετική φάση τα φώτα και ο πινακοδιακόπτης;*



Αν ο φάρος δίνει έξοδο 230V όπως λέει ο Γιάννης, βάλε *οπωσδήποτε* έξτρα ρελέ με πηνίο 230V και την επαφή του παράλληλα με τον διακόπτη.
Ακόμη και σωστά να τα συνδέσεις και να λειτουργεί δεν ξέρεις τι μπορεί να γίνει σε μελλοντικές εργασίες επισκευές. 

Αν έχεις τριφασικό μεταξύ δύο φάσεων έχεις 380V, αν βάλεις διαφορετικές φάσεις θα ακουμπήσουν μεταξύ τους και θα γίνει βραχυκύκλωμα.

----------

haris_216 (04-06-18)

----------


## haris_216

Τριφασικό στο σημείο δεν παίζει. Για την ακρίβεια έχει το κτήριο αλλά όλα τα του υπογείου είναι σε μία φάση.

Είναι όμως χρήσιμο να το ξέρουμε.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάρκο

----------


## vasilllis

Ακομα και φαση απο αλλη ασφαλεια να βαλεις ειναι επικινδυνο.

----------


## haris_216

> Ακομα και φαση απο αλλη ασφαλεια να βαλεις ειναι επικινδυνο.



Άρα Βασίλη θεωρείς ότι πρέπει να ασφαλίζονται πάνω στην ίδια ασφάλεια οι δύο παροχές;

----------


## vasilllis

> Άρα Βασίλη θεωρείς ότι πρέπει να ασφαλίζονται πάνω στην ίδια ασφάλεια οι δύο παροχές;



Ναι,αυτο εννοειται.Τιθεται θεμα ασφαλειας του τεχνικου και της εγκαταστασης.
Ιδανικο θα ηταν οι έπιστροφες' της λαμπας να γινουν απο το ιδιο σημειο(κουτι ή πινακας ).Επισης για να γινει και λειτουργικο προτεινω αντικατασταση του διακοπτη απο μπουτον και αυτο να δινει εντολη (μαζι με τον αυτομαατισμο της πορτας) σε χρονικο( ή αυτοματο κλιμακοστασιου),γιατι θα αναβεις το φως ,θα ανοιγεις την πορτα,θα ξεχνας το φως και θα μενει ανοιχτο στο τελος.

----------

haris_216 (04-06-18)

----------

